# Headlight problem



## bigfishking (Jul 31, 2004)

The headlight went out in my 94 Altima, so I replaced the bulb. This did not solve the problem. I tried the fuse under the hood. This did not work either. Anybody have this problem? Thanks for you time.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could be your headlight switch, I had one headlight that would go to high beam but not the other and after some time went by only one headlight would come on. might want to check it out anyway


----------



## bigfishking (Jul 31, 2004)

:cheers: Thanks for the help SPEEDO, as it turns out the problem was with the wires leading to the bulb. Both the High beam and the ground wires weren't working. Re-wired it with a new ground myself and it works like a charm. Thanks again!


----------

